# Beach riding - Sussex



## tamsinkb (9 February 2013)

Anyone know where is the best place to ride on a beach in Sussex? I'm based near Eastbourne....with its lovely pebble beach - I've ridden on Camber in the past, but it's not the best journey - Does anyone have any other suggestions?

Thanks in advance
Tamsin


----------



## tiggybeans (9 February 2013)

I haven't been for years but we used to go to Ferring as there was room to park the lorry on the road that runs next to the beach x


----------



## its_noodles (9 February 2013)

I know it's not Sussex...
I used to go short beach rides at Ogmore in South Wales and very long beach rides Newgale, West Wales. The latter is absolutely amazing!!!


----------



## LittleBlackMule (10 February 2013)

Definitely Ferring.

It can be a bit of a maze going through the village to the beach, but once you're there there's loads of easy parking with room to tie up at the side. There's huge sandy stretches long enough for a good canter when the tide is out, and if you're lucky the fish and chip van might be there!


----------



## Nosey (15 February 2013)

Our pony club do an early morning beach ride at ferring.


----------

